# SMS aus spielen Verschicken



## Frechdachs34 (2. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

benötige dringend Hilfe.....
Habe einige JAVA spiele erworben incl. aller Rechte, da diese Spiele über verschiedene Contend seiten vertrieben werden und ich mich auf den contendseiten betreiber verlassen muss wie oft was verkauft wird möchte ich mal hier in der runde mal die frage stellen?
*
Ist es denn möglich in jedes spiel ein kleines script einzubauen das bei jeder installation mir eine sms vom instalierten handy schickt??*

Somit habe ich die möglichkeit die zahl der instalationen mit der zahl der verkauften spiele vom contendbetreiber zu vergleichen.


----------



## The_S (2. Nov 2010)

Plattform?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Nov 2010)

hoffentlich nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es unerwünscht ist, wenn Programme nach hause telefonieren(oder smsen) muss nicht jeder heutzutage eine sms-flatrate haben.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir solche Spiele nicht zulege: Wenn ich soetwas bei einem anbieter sehe, dann würde ich nie wieder bei diesem kaufen und in diversen Foren darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Noctarius (2. Nov 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> hoffentlich nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es unerwünscht ist, wenn Programme nach hause telefonieren(oder smsen) muss nicht jeder heutzutage eine sms-flatrate haben.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir solche Spiele nicht zulege: Wenn ich soetwas bei einem anbieter sehe, dann würde ich nie wieder bei diesem kaufen und in diversen Foren darauf aufmerksam machen.



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Frechdachs34 (2. Nov 2010)

Die Spiele sind alles in Java programmiert... und laufen auf fast allen Java Handys... Nokia, Samsung , SonyEricsson.

Bin leider quereinsteiger und mache das erst seit zwei monaten.


----------



## The_S (2. Nov 2010)

Dann wohl J2ME. Da geht das per SMS nicht - zumindest nicht auf den Großteil der Geräte. Auf Android wäre das problemlos möglich. Die Zugriffskontrolle könnte stattdessen per Internet-Aktivierung erfolgen. Dann müsste der User aber zustimmen, dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wird.


----------

